
Declutter your downloads, one file at a time – Torimori Sweeper - coffeeboo
https://coffeeboo.itch.io/sweeper
======
yesenadam
Uh, almost all the text on the page appears for me in a single-letter-wide
column on the LHS of the page. (i.e. unreadable)

~~~
coffeeboo
Huh, that's weird. Is this the download page? Where are you viewing it from?

~~~
yesenadam
os x 10.4.. :-) Yeah. But still, pages either work or they don't, never seen
that effect before. It's the linked-to page.

------
arikr
Awesome!

